
If you value your data and sanity, don't buy QNAP - ValentineC
https://www.reddit.com/r/DataHoarder/comments/iec7lb/if_you_value_your_data_and_sanity_dont_buy_qnap/
======
lazylizard
Never had a qnap.

2 cents..

We have sun, sg, dell, hp, asus ecs4000, hitachi 4u60... All run centos and
zfs.

A few of our end users use their own budgets to buy synology. And a couple of
times we've had to rescue them by mounting their disks on PCs with enough(6-8)
sata ports.. Happily synology are straight md raid. Its not so bad...

